# broadcasting = εκπομπή, (ραδιοτηλεοπτικές) εκπομπές, ευρυεκπομπή



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Broadcasting. Συνήθως *εκπομπή*, αλλά και _μετάδοση_ (_transmission_).
Αφού είναι μη αριθμήσιμο πρέπει να δώσουμε και τον πληθυντικό: *εκπομπές* (όπως για το information λέμε [και] «πληροφορίες»).
Δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο τη ραδιοφωνία αλλά και την τηλεόραση, οπότε *ραδιοτηλεοπτικές εκπομπές*. Σε παλιές χρήσεις μπορεί να μεταφραστεί απλώς _ραδιοφωνία_, όχι όμως σε νεότερες.

Στη Wikipedia:
Broadcasting is the distribution of audio and/or video signals which transmit programs to an audience. The audience may be the general public or a relatively large subset of the whole, such as children or young adults. The original term “broadcast” referred to the literal ‘sowing of seeds’ on farms by scattering them over a wide field. It was first adopted by early radio engineers from the Midwestern United States to refer to the analogous dissemination (διασπορά) of radio signals.​
Λέει επίσης για τη νομική σημασία στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο:
The Copyright, Designs and Patents Act of 1988 defines a broadcast as “a transmission by wireless telegraphy of visual images, sounds, or other information which is capable of lawful reception by the public or which is made for presentation to the public”. Thus, it covers radio, television, teletext and telephones.​
Με την ευκαιρία: Το BBC μεταφραζόταν παλιά _Βρετανικό Ίδρυμα Ραδιοφωνίας_, αλλά στεγάζει και την τηλεόραση από πριν από τον τελευταίο Παγκόσμιο. (Bit of trivia: Television broadcasting was suspended from 1 September 1939 to 7 June 1946 during the Second World War. A widely reported urban myth is that, upon resumption of service, announcer Leslie Mitchell started by saying, “As I was saying before we were so rudely interrupted...” In fact, the first person to appear when transmission resumed was Jasmine Bligh and the words said were “Good afternoon, everybody. How are you? Do you remember me, Jasmine Bligh ...?”)

Όπως το δικό μας ΕΙΡ (Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ραδιοφωνίας) έγινε ΕΡΤ (Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία Τηλεόραση), πιστεύω ότι και το BBC πρέπει να μεταφράζεται _Βρετανικό Ίδρυμα Ραδιοφωνίας-Τηλεόρασης_ ή _Βρετανικό Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Ίδρυμα_, στο πρότυπο της EBU (European Broadcasting Union = Ευρωπαϊκή Ραδιοτηλεοπτική Ένωση).

Σήμερα, ωστόσο, έχει διευρυνθεί η σημασία του _broadcaster_. Το BBC περιγράφεται στη Wikipedia ως _Broadcaster (Television, Radio & Online)_. Το διαδίκτυο αποτελεί τον νέο φορέα ραδιοφωνικών και τηλεοπτικών εκπομπών, π.χ. στη θέση των ερτζιανών κυμάτων.

Σε σελίδες τεχνικού περιεχομένου μπορείτε να δείτε ότι έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος *ευρυεκπομπή* (αν και όχι το _ευρυεκπέμπω_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

Παραμένει ραδιοφωνικό κατά το όνομα και το ΡΙΚ = Ραδιοφωνικό Ίδρυμα Κύπρου.


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

Στην παρούσα τουλάχιστον κατάσταση των πραγμάτων, πιστεύω ότι ο όρος broadcaster αποδίδεται μια χαρά ως "ραδιοτηλεοπτικός οργανισμός". Οι αναμεταδόσεις μέσω διαδικτύου έχουν προς το παρόν δευτερεύουσα σημασία (και σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θα πρόκειται σχεδόν πάντα για αναμεταδόσεις τηλεοπτικών και ραδιοφωνικών εκπομπών/ προγραμμάτων; ).


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω (μα καθόλου), αν και σε ένα έγγραφο (διπλωματική εργασία στο ΕΜΠ) βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος _ευρυεκπομπός_ (_του ευρυεκπομπού, οι ευρυεκπομποί_).


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

Αχμ...:) Η ευρυεκπομπή είναι ένας τεχνικός όρος που κατ' ουσίαν έχει αντικαταστήσει την εκπομπή. Τώρα, πιστεύετε ότι ο "ευρυεκπομπός" μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει επιτυχώς στο πλαίσιο που συζητάμε τον "ραδιοτηλεοπτικό οργανισμό"; Πιστεύω πως όχι. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε από αυτόν είναι ακόμη έναν όρο με ακατανόητο περιεχόμενο για τον μη μυημένο. Άλλωστε, γιατί δεν καθιερώθηκε ποτέ ο εκπομπός ή ο εκπέμπων (σε μια χρονική στιγμή που θα είχε πιθανότητες να καταστεί κατανοητός όρος);


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Το ότι σέρνω κάποια διαδικτυακά ευρήματα μέχρι εδώ μέσα δεν σημαίνει ότι τα υιοθετώ ή ότι προτείνω να τα υιοθετήσει κανείς άλλος. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ούτε από σένα ούτε από άλλον χρήστη και παίρνουμε και κόσμο στο λαιμό μας.

Άλλωστε, το συγκεκριμένο έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Ανταγωνίζεται τον *ευρυεκπομπέα* της ΕΛΕΤΟ και προβλέπω νέα διαμάχη, επιπέδου _παρόχου - παροχέα_.

Στη βάση teleterm βρίσκουμε:



*Αγγλικός όρος*
|
*Ελληνικός όρος*

(radio) broadcaster|φορέας ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών
broadcaster|ευρυεκπομπέας, φορέας ευρυεκπομπής
broadcaster|φορέας ευρυεκπομπής, ευρυεκπομπέας
broadcaster {service-provider}|ευρυεκπομπέας {παροχέας υπηρεσιών}
broadcaster, radio broadcaster|ραδιοευρυεκπομπέας, φορέας ραδιοευρυεκπομπής
community broadcaster|κοινοτικός ευρυεκπομπέας
European broadcasters|Ευρωπαίοι ευρυεκπομπείς, Ευρωπαϊκοί φορείς ευρυεκπομπής
local broadcaster|τοπικός ευρυεκπομπέας
local radio broadcaster|τοπικός ραδιοευρυεκπομπέας, τοπικός φορέας ραδιοευρυεκπομπής
national broadcaster|εθνικός ευρυεκομπέας (sic)
North American National Broadcasters Association|Βορειοαμερικανικός Σύνδεσμος Εθνικών Ραδιοτηλεοπτικών Φορέων
public broadcaster|δημόσιος ευρυεκπομπέας, δημόσιος φορέας ευρυεκπομπής
public sector broadcasters|ευρυεκπομπείς του δημόσιου τομέα, φορείς ευρυεκπομπής του δημόσιου τομέα
public service broadcaster|ευρυεκπομπέας δημόσιων υπηρεσιών, φορέας ευρυεκπομπής δημόσιων υπηρεσιών
publicly funded broadcasters|χρηματοδοτούμενοι από το δημόσιο ευρυεκπομπείς
regional broadcaster|περιφερειακός ευρυεκπομπέας
rights holding broadcaster|ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας κάτοχος δικαιωμάτων
television broadcasters|τηλεοπτικοί ευρυεκπομπείς


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

:)Αμάν, τί τα ήθελες τούτα τα ευρήματα; Γρήγορα τα χάπια μου!

(για να χαλαρώσω θα πάω μετά να παρακολουθήσω τα προγράμματα του Χ ευρεκπομπέα, παρντόν ευρυεκπομπού)


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> :)Αμάν, τί τα ήθελες τούτα τα ευρήματα;


Εννοούσες βέβαια ευρ*ύ*ματα, Ρογήρε.

Έχω τη φρικτή υποψία ότι οι ειδικοί κουράζουν και εμάς και την ειδικότητά τους με τις ευρυμεταφράσεις τους. Οι οποίες συχνά χαρακτηρίζονται από την ερασιτεχνική αντιστοίχιση λέξεων και συνθετικών των λέξεων. Έχω άραγε άδικο όταν σκέφτομαι ότι το broadcast υπάρχει από πολύ παλιά και σημαίνει εκπομπή προς ευρύ κοινό, δημόσια εκπομπή, σε αντίθεση προς μια ιδιωτική ή κλειστή επικοινωνία, και ότι τη σήμερον ημέρα η οποιαδήποτε σύναψη (εσκεμμένη ή αθέλητη) με την ευρυζωνικότητα είναι ξεκάθαρο λάθος;


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Στο βαθμό που μπορώ να μεταφέρω την άποψη της ΕΛΕΤΟ για το _ευρυ—_, ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής έχει γράψει αλλού:

Σε ό,τι αφορά το *broadcast*, παλιά λέγαμε _*εκπομπή*_ και «καθαρίζαμε». Όταν όμως έγινε η διάκριση σε *τρεις* έννοιες, έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθούν *τρεις* διαφορετικοί όροι:

*broadcast -> ευρυεκπομπή* (ευρύ σύνολο αποδεκτών)

*narrowcast -> στενοεκπομπή* (στενό σύνολο αποδεκτών)

*pointcast -> σημειοεκπομπή* (συγκεκριμένος αποδέκτης) ​
Δεν έχω εξήγηση για τον ~_εκπομπέα_. Γιατί, ενώ έχουμε _πομπό_, _ραδιοπομπό_, _προπομπό_, _νεκροπομπό_ και _ψυχοπομπό_, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση έχουμε ~_πομπέα_, δεν το γνωρίζω.

Να επισημάνω ότι η _ευρυεκπομπή_ χρησιμοποιείται σε κείμενα αυστηρώς τεχνικά και κανένας δεν ζήτησε να αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτούς τους όρους σε καθημερινά κείμενα.


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

:)Αφού πήρα τα χάπια μου και παρακολούθησα κι ωραία προγράμματα ευρυεκπομπών (ή ευρυεκπομπέων), ας πω ότι όλα αυτά τείνουν να μου δημιουργήσουν την πεποίθηση ότι η αναζήτηση μονολεκτικών αποδόσεων δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτοσκοπός.

Κι ας προσθέσω ότι η χρήση όρων κατανοητών μόνο στους μυημένους στην απόκρυφη γνώση δεν μου πολυαρέσει (κι ας κατηγορούνται οι νομικοί για αντίστοιχες πρακτικές: υπάρχει πάντα διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που βρήκαν κάποια πράγματα και σ' αυτούς που καταβάλλουν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την εφεύρεση τέτοιων όρων).


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2010)

Τα κατανοώ αυτά που λες, Νίκελ. Όπως όμως είχες επισημάνει κάπου, οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν μεγάλη παραγωγικότητα στη δημιουργία όρων, χτίζοντας συνήθως πάνω σε κοινές λέξεις. Εμείς, στον βαθμό που επιχειρούμε να τους ακολουθήσουμε, κάνουμε ακόμα και το πιο απλό πράγμα, ή έναν σκέτο εμπορικοδιαφημιστικού τύπου (και πιθανώς πρόσκαιρο) νεολογισμό, να γίνεται προσιτός μόνο ύστερα από ντοκτορά στον σχετικό κλάδο. Οπότε, σαν απλός μεταφραστής, ρωτάω: δεν είναι αυτό ο ορισμός μιας περίπτωσης μεταφραστικού _λάθους_; Ο Ρογήρος το θέτει πολύ σωστά κατά τη γνώμη μου:



Rogerios said:


> [...] πιστεύετε ότι ο "ευρυεκπομπός" μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει επιτυχώς στο πλαίσιο που συζητάμε τον "ραδιοτηλεοπτικό οργανισμό"; Πιστεύω πως όχι. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε από αυτόν είναι ακόμη έναν όρο με ακατανόητο περιεχόμενο για τον μη μυημένο. Άλλωστε, γιατί δεν καθιερώθηκε ποτέ ο εκπομπός ή ο εκπέμπων (σε μια χρονική στιγμή που θα είχε πιθανότητες να καταστεί κατανοητός όρος);


Εάν π.χ. έχουμε να μεταφράσουμε ένα κοινό άρθρο εφημερίδας, πλήρως κατανοητό στον αγγλοσαξονικό πληθυσμό, και αποδώσουμε το broadcaster με το "ευρυεκπομπέας", δεν τίθεται ζήτημα μεταφραστικού λάθους; Ποια είναι η ισοδυναμία γλωσσικού επιπέδου; Αν πάλι αναγνωρίσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα, και δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το αναγνωρίζουμε, καταλήγουμε να μεταφράζουμε τις ίδιες κοινές λέξεις διαζευκτικά είτε σε επίπεδο κοινού θνητού είτε σε επίπεδο ειδικού. Φοβάμαι ότι έτσι πλησιάζουμε στη σχιζοφρένεια.

Ειδικοί όροι που δεν είναι προσιτοί στους μη ειδικούς ασφαλώς υπάρχουν - αλλά, στην ιδανική περίπτωση, λόγω αντικειμενικά δυσπρόσιτου περιεχομένου, όχι από γλωσσικό καπρίτσιο. Φοβάμαι ότι, ακολουθώντας δουλικά τους Αμερικάνους, γινόμαστε πολύ πιο Αμερικάνοι από αυτούς.

Εν κατακλείδι, νομίζω ότι αναμφισβήτητα πρέπει να ενδιαφερόμαστε και να ενημερωνόμαστε για όλες τις προτάσεις σε επίπεδο ορολογίας, και ασφαλώς να αναγνωρίζουμε όλο τον κόπο και τις αξιόλογες προσπάθειες που καταβάλλονται, αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι κάποιες κατευθύνσεις είναι προβληματικές ab ovo. Επειδή μάλιστα είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν το ξεχνάμε, θα πρόσθετα: δεν βλάπτει να το λέμε και να το ξαναλέμε.


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ παρά να προσυπογράψω μέχρι τελείας το τελευταίο σχόλιο του Θέμη.


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> :) [...] η αναζήτηση μονολεκτικών αποδόσεων δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτοσκοπός. Κι ας προσθέσω ότι η χρήση όρων κατανοητών μόνο στους μυημένους στην απόκρυφη γνώση δεν μου πολυαρέσει (κι ας κατηγορούνται οι νομικοί για αντίστοιχες πρακτικές: υπάρχει πάντα διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που βρήκαν κάποια πράγματα και σ' αυτούς που καταβάλλουν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την εφεύρεση τέτοιων όρων).


Συμφωνώ απολύτως και ομολογώ ότι με αγγίζει η αυτοκριτική :).


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

Themis said:


> Συμφωνώ απολύτως και ομολογώ ότι με αγγίζει η αυτοκριτική :).



:)Και εμένα επίσης!


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν ο ρόλος μου φαίνεται σχεδόν προβοκατόρικος, αλλά βασικά ψάχνομαι και αναρωτιέμαι. Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρούμε _εκπομπέα_ και _εκπομπείς_, κάποια από σοβαρές πηγές. Μπορεί να είναι π.χ. εκπομπείς αερίων.

Τα πολλά ωστόσο ευρήματα είναι για _τον εκπομπό, τους εκπομπούς_, και πάνω πάνω βγαίνει ένα από δική μας σελίδα:
electron gun = ηλεκτρονιοβόλο, εκπομπός ηλεκτρονίων

Ορίστε λοιπόν και _εκπομποί_ από την ΕΛΕΤΟ. Για να μη λέτε ότι έχει μόνο _εκπομπείς_. (Τον σχολιασμό των πολύτιμων απόψεών σας θα τον αφήσω για μια πιο γενική συζήτηση για τα θέματα της ορολογίας.)



emitter|εκπομπός
automatic retransmitter|αυτόματος επανεκπομπός
base-emitter voltage|τάση βάσης-εκπομπού
collector-emitter voltage|τάση συλλέκτη-εκπομπού
perforated-tape retransmitter|επανεκπομπός διάτρητης ταινίας
sender {in signalling}|εκπομπός {στη σηματοδοσία}


----------

